# Preparing corks, suggestions appreciated



## Tree Frog (May 1, 2005)

I read in some places that it is important to boil corks, but others seem to recommendsanitizing them. Which is best?


If sanitizing is best,what concentration of potassium metabisulfite do you use and for how long? Is rinsing the sulfite from the corksnecessary before corking the bottles?


Thanks!


Bill Burnett


----------



## Hippie (May 1, 2005)

Don't boil, don't rinse. Use them straight out of the bag, dry. that is how the wineries do it and the way lots of us homewinemakers have done it for years with no problems. Trust the force Grasshopper!


----------



## geocorn (May 1, 2005)

I don't like to disagree with Country, but the wineries use them straight out of the bag, because they are sanitized and ready to be used. Unfortunately, most home wine making stores have to re-bag the corks in smaller quantities (they come in bags of 1,000). As a result, the corks may not be a sanitary as you expect. Consequently, I recommend soaking your corks for 5-10 minutes in a sulfite solution before using. The extra sulfite on the corks will not harm your wine.


----------



## Tree Frog (May 1, 2005)

George, what concentration of sulfite solution do you recommend? Also, I assume you use the corks without rinsing?


----------



## geocorn (May 1, 2005)

I always soak my corks in a solution of 2 oz. of potassium metabisulfite and 1 gallon of water. I keep the solution in a 1-gallon jug and it keeps for several months. I do not rinse the corks afterward as I want the added protection when I bottle. I also use the same procedure for the bottles.


----------

